# Hikari cichlid excel.



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Hikari cichlid excel. I've just got a small sample of this stuff. 
Does anybody on here use it? Is it any good?
All I seem to hear about on forums such as this is New life spectrum, but how does the hikari stand up next to it?

Also a few years back i used to feed my Firemouths Hicari gold mini and the excel mini sample I have just got the pellet size is notably smaller. Have Hikari reduced the size of the mini pellets now, or are the herbivore pellets just smaller than the carnivorous ones?

Any info or personal experience greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See this discussion.
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=402178


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

NLS has a cult like following around here.

Hikari cichlid excel is a good food as well.

Some people will make the argument to feed the same food all the time, and there is merits to that with certain fishes... it depends on what you keep though. I've found my best success was mixing pellets, flake, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp and krill... but it depends on the fish in particular.


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

I tend to feed my fish a variety of foods in a rotation, always have (I've kept fish for years just new to malawis).
I just try to find the best foods available to me locally and hikari is easily obtainable.
I currently feed a rotation of vitalis(new era) cichlid green pellet, vitalis plec pellet (which are brilliant btw, 1/2" soft pellet my mbuna go nuts for and chase around the bottom of the tank biting chunks off, Tropical 3 algae granulate and also their Malawi chips. 
These 4 have served me well along with some occasional cucumber and frozen brine shrimp once a week.
I just fancy adding something new to the rotation as the tropical 3 algae granules are nearly run out.

Just looking for opinions from people who have used it.

Thanks for the link but it's not entirely relevant, although it was an informative read.


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

After reading your link Djransome I have done a lot of reading up on northfin and it sounds very good. 
I cant get it locally but it is available to me through ebay.
Which do you use, the ordinary cichlid formula, or the veggie? What size pellet would you recommend for mbuna aprox 4-5" in size? 
Also on a side note, NLS Cichlid formula vs Thera-a. Much difference in these two? Which would you go for?
Thank you.
Regards.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been feeding NLS Cichlid-formula 1mm sinking pellets for 10 years. I'm going to try the equivalent Northfin formula next. I never felt the need for the Thera formula.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

When I raised South American Cichlids, I use to feed Hikari to my fishes all the time, but after switching to Africans, I have switched to NLS--Less Protein. 
I think Hikari food is fine for your fishes.


----------



## Vgiordano88 (Dec 2, 2016)

I honestly don't like it to much, swells up quite a bit and noticed that after using it , it can make your tank smell funny... maybe it was just me but I prefer OmegaOne Cichlids flakes or NLS.


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks very much for the input guys but I decided to go with Northfin cichlid formula in the end. The fish have taken to it really well.


----------

